# new kid lol



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

this is our new dog hurdel just got him today the kids love him.:bigeyes:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What a cutie. How old is he?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

thanx he is two


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You need to post him with the rest of our furry kids. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2365&highlight=furry+friends


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> You need to post him with the rest of our furry kids.
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2365&highlight=furry+friends


 Thanx i forgot that i seen that before.


----------

